# Concentrates used in something else



## gertvanjoe (25/6/17)

As a little sidequest, I sometimes try concentrates in foodstuffs

So far I have made some "nesquick" with TFA Strawberry and Strawberry Ripe but had to add a few drops of red food colouring to get my brain to say " hey milkshake "

Today I decided to add two drops of FA Vienna Cream and Hazel Grove to my coffee. Quite nice, I should add.

Any of you experimented with other things ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (25/6/17)

Vurve will tell you that Inw Shisha Vanilla added to Coke will give you vanilla Coke.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (25/6/17)

A few drops of Strawberry concentrate with some vanilla ice cream and milk makes a yummy milkshake for the kids.
I have used a few others to make milkshakes but my kids love the strawberry shakes.
They also work great for making icing for cakes and cupcakes, much better than the normal cheap flavorings you get from the shops in town.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (25/6/17)

I did try mixing Cap Choc Fudge Brownie in milk. It wasn't bad but not anything to write home about. Still, it's better in milk than it is in juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

